# Mead crusader / c model schwinn discoveries



## Cooper S. (Jun 1, 2017)

Finally decided to try and remove the house paint from my crusader, it's a bit of a crapshoot right now, but I'm making some discoveries along the way. If anyone has any better ideas to remove the enamel based house paint without destroying the original paint and decals let me know because the enamel reducer wants to go through it all.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 1, 2017)

It also looks like the chain gaurd has blue paint under the dark red thought to be the original color


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 15, 2017)

Patience rags and goof off is what i used. Last one i used a pressure washer and it worked! But that was a pretty crappy paint job...


----------

